# What are the popular 3D Bows



## NewSchoolArcher (Jun 29, 2008)

Personally im not a Bowtech fan myself simply because I have a lot of buddies who have them and their always having tuning problems and strings falling off the cables, but im not to hard-headed to admit that theyve had some great bows like the 82nd and alligence....I shoot the PSE Xforce DS and LOVE it.....oh yeah, and outshoot all my bowtech buddies :wink:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

loving my Mathews Apex 7, This bows is probbaly up there with the best of thm for most wins on the 3D circuit


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Martin Slayer*

:thumb:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Mathews 3d bows*

Conquest4 would be the number one bow.


Apex7 and Apex being next.


Drenalin a bow one could 3d and hunt with and do well.

Prestige is another good bow for short draw shooter.

Just go shoot and find the bow that feels best to you.
DB


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Conquest4 would be the number one bow.
> 
> 
> Apex7 and Apex being next.
> ...


I aggree 100% with the choice of bows by DB, C4 A7 Apex, Prestige. They seem to be at the top of the charts.


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

I cant knock bowtech I had the 07 Guardian and the 07 Comander both were hella shooters but I went back to what I was raised on ,Hoyt . I have a Hoyt pro elite for indoors and a Katera XL for hunting /3D. I like the Katera XL so much Im looking to get another one to set up just for 3D. But like what was said previous shot them all and find one that fits and feels good to YOU , once you find that boe then you can jazz it up to your likings .


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Constitution or slayer are my pics.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is what I swear by...


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Matthews*

I love my LD. Every one who shoots it loves it.


----------



## JSHUNT2 (Dec 18, 2006)

you cant go wrong with an a7.


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

*3D bow*

Here is one. Hoyt X-tec.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Just my casual observatoins from the ASA circuit this year:

Hoyt:
Pro or Ultraelite, Vantage X7, or the Katera XL

Mathews:
Conquest 4, Apex or Apex 7, and throw in some Drenaline LDs for good measure

Bowtech:
Commander, Constitution, and 101st Airbornes

PSE:
Xforce, Moneymaker


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> :thumb:


How is that slayer working out for 3d?


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

*04 Patriot -dually 60#*

Heres what I planned on shooting this year but never got the chance.....................so now she's for sale.
here a link
www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=718345


----------



## KyCoach (Jul 14, 2008)

*New as well*

I am also new to 3D shooting but I can use my Drenalin for both hunting and 3d shooting with little problem.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

NewSchoolArcher said:


> Personally im not a Bowtech fan myself simply because I have a lot of buddies who have them and their always having tuning problems and strings falling off the cables, but im not to hard-headed to admit that theyve had some great bows like the 82nd and alligence....I shoot the PSE Xforce DS and LOVE it.....oh yeah, and outshoot all my bowtech buddies :wink:


strings falling off the cables how did you connect the string and cables i know on my gaurdian you cant do that 



but for 3d the most popular is the newest from any company around here 3d is almost alwys shot with hunting bows but there also is quite a few target hoyts and mathews around and also a couple bowtechs


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh yeah!! any chance to show off my new baby for 08' Mathews Apex 7. Now if only i could get it to shoot as well as my 07' Mathews Drenalin did last year, but i ain't giving up on her. :clap:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

It's the 82nd for me. Smoking fast, holds on target like a dream and quiet and smooth for such a burner. I used to swear by hoyt but until i opened my eyes to give every company a try i realized the bowtechs shoot the best for me so far. Even at my 27" draw i can shoot my hunting arrows and still be too fast for nfaa. I can't say enough good and the only bad thing i can say about my 82nd is that they tend to tune a bit to the inside. This is just a little anal thing i have with bows but other than that it is awesome.


----------



## rhustek (Jul 14, 2008)

KyCoach said:


> I am also new to 3D shooting but I can use my Drenalin for both hunting and 3d shooting with little problem.


Yes, in fact a lot of people who hunt and 3D shoot use the same bow. Try to keep your setup's the same just use the different tips, that way you arent making sight adjustments all the time.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

The bowtechs seem to be great shooting bows when they are in tune. But what I have noticed from my friends that shoot them, is that they need to be tuned all the time. They will just randomly have string stretch and your whole competition is lost. With a Mathews when you have string stretch, you can adjust your sights and continue with out blowing an entire competition. I shot with a gal in Paris, TX proam and she was in the top 10 at the end of the 1st day. 2nd day, about 3 targets in her stings stretched and she was doing good to hit an 8. Ended up finishing about 45-50th place. When they are in tune, they are fabulous...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> Oh yeah!! any chance to show off my new baby for 08' Mathews Apex 7. Now if only i could get it to shoot as well as my 07' Mathews Drenalin did last year, but i ain't giving up on her. :clap:


Give her time. She'll get there. It took me a little time to find the perfect combination but when I did, look out. 

The Apex7 is definitely a shooter. There are a lot of Conquest 4s and Apex bows out there as well. Bowtech Commanders and Allegiances seem to be pretty popular. I will say that of the folks that I talk to that shoot Bowtech they like the older models better than the new ones. I'm not that familiar with the Hoyt and PSE lines to tell you what I see but there are some out there.

Good luck in your search for a bow.


----------



## rhustek (Jul 14, 2008)

Its the X-force 6 for me, only a 28" draw ~53# draw weight 300 grain arrow and still getting over 300 fps. If I dial her in for an IBO weight arrow I can get her to ~315fps which is amazing for that low of a weight and length.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

My '06 Liberty is built well, fast, and forgiving. That's a good 3D bow in my book.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm shooting my Switchback XT(my hunting bow) right now,but will be ordering a Drenelin LD in the next week or so!
Just waiting for the $$$ to line up!


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

1DevineShooter said:


> The bowtechs seem to be great shooting bows when they are in tune. But what I have noticed from my friends that shoot them, is that they need to be tuned all the time. They will just randomly have string stretch and your whole competition is lost. With a Mathews when you have string stretch, you can adjust your sights and continue with out blowing an entire competition. I shot with a gal in Paris, TX proam and she was in the top 10 at the end of the 1st day. 2nd day, about 3 targets in her stings stretched and she was doing good to hit an 8. Ended up finishing about 45-50th place. When they are in tune, they are fabulous...


Use good strings, avoid problems. Don't understand spending so much money on equipment, and then whine about strings. Personal shoot Bowtechs, all with Winners Choice. 90 or 20 degrees always on!


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bowtech shot here! Took 2nd place in a local 3d shoot this last weekend with my 06 Tribute!! Best I've ever shot. Had the dreaded target panic monster on my back, but not until target 38. Luckily I shot through it. Looking to maybe purchase a 07 Commander or Constitution.


----------



## Redsage (May 30, 2006)

*3D Bow*

Here my 3D bow Martin The Fastest and Most accurate Bows in the Word


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been shooting the Apex 7 but am switching to the regular Apex next week and will be shooting it in the Classic.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> strings falling off the cables how did you connect the string and cables i know on my gaurdian you cant do that
> 
> 
> 
> but for 3d the most popular is the newest from any company around here 3d is almost alwys shot with hunting bows but there also is quite a few target hoyts and mathews around and also a couple bowtechs


I was going to ask the same question but the Kid beat me to it Now I''ll spend the whole week end try to connect my string to cables cause I 'm guessing it fell off. Maybe somebody can help with a diagram......:tongue:


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*srings falling ??*



archerykid12 said:


> strings falling off the cables how did you connect the string and cables i know on my gaurdian you cant do that
> 
> what do you mean string falling off the cables ? i just got a connie , and i wonder if im gonna have a problem ..


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I shoot a PSE Mossy Oak X with Carbon Force Radial X-weave Pro 200 using 70 grain screw in tips.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

white tail 10* said:


> archerykid12 said:
> 
> 
> > strings falling off the cables how did you connect the string and cables i know on my gaurdian you cant do that
> ...


----------

